# Packing a suitcase



## Hooked (21/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (21/4/21)

Lightbulb moment - AFTER all my travelling!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (21/4/21)

I'm not married. I just throw everything in. I don't give a frack and neither does anyone else.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (21/4/21)

Today years old

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/21)

I guess it depends on what you’re packing in but it won’t work for me with all the shirts, trousers etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

